# How to pronounce Ailbhe?



## delgirl

Could someone please tell me how to pronounce Ailbhe phonetically?

Thanks


----------



## sharecarer

I think it's Al-va


----------



## moylan1

are you buying a present for my daughter?

ailbhe= al (as in pal) ve (as in vetinary)


----------



## doberden

a friend of mine is called Ailbhe and I always pronounce it Alvey.  She never corrected me and I know her years!


----------



## delgirl

Thanks a lot - some of the Irish names are a bit confusing!


----------



## Bgirl

al-va


----------



## Molly

My cousins daughter is ailbhe and pronounced ale - va (ale as in pale and va as in ta)


----------



## Marie M

Molly said:


> My cousins daughter is ailbhe and pronounced ale - va (ale as in pale and va as in ta)



I know of 3 girls who pronounce it like that.


----------



## joanmul

My niece of that name is called al-va


----------



## delgirl

Well I tried Al-va and she didn't correct me, so I think that's probably the way she pronounces her name.  Find some Irish names really tricky.


----------



## Blathgirl

Looks like this debates already closed but for what its worth, I know a girl called Ailbhe and she pronounces it 'Ale vee' rather than 'Al-va'.


----------



## Ailbhe11

Hi fellow humans i know that it is 13 years later but when i saw this i had to reply as this is a serious issue the name ailbhe is said al-va as most of you have said but i need to explain that if you read the name dont you dare say it ava as you have gotten the hardest part right and its a shame u forgot to pronounce the L .


----------



## Jazz01

Ailbhe11 said:


> i know that it is 13 years later



Ava.... my pronunciation is all over the place, but my math is good, _well I used to think anyway_, but 13 years on from 2007 = 2020? or have I slept in and missed a year?


----------



## dub_nerd

I say it's Alvə. 

My niece Ailbhe was born since 2007. She has a German mother, a Dutch-speaking Irish father, and French/German-speaking Belgian siblings. The name was perfect for being pronounceable by all nationalities, yet retaining a bit of Oirishness. That said, her siblings pronounce it Al-vah, with 'a' as in _father_ rather than in _dental_. It's a minor distinction but I think the latter is more appropriate for the proper Irish pronunciation. In the International Phonetic Alphabet it's the mid-central vowel, also known as _schwa_, and written 'ə'.


----------



## Sue Ellen

Jazz01 said:


> Ava.... my pronunciation is all over the place, *but my math is good, well I used to think anyway*, but 13 years on from 2007 = 2020? or *have I slept in and missed a year?*



Probably   The thread was started on 8th December, 2006 + 13 = 2019.


----------



## Ailbhe11

Exactly i am very glad that some ppl can read


----------



## Ailbhe11

I just wanted to say that i think it is a great accomplishment that after over 10 years of inactiveness i single handedly have brought it back again


----------



## sandrat

Random threads of old are a joy to behold


----------



## MangoJoe

Ha ha - I enjoyed this oddity I must say.... Also I never fail to be impressed by dub-nerds contributions - what an interesting post from such a seemingly plain and simple starting point.

I would be curious as to the pronunciation with a mind to its Irish langage roots though - As gaeilge would the second syllable not be more of a soft "veh" sound?!

Ailbhe wishing you all the best for the future and do please continue to champion all of your causes both major and minor!!!

- Indeed as per Sandrat's above sentiment - I've never understood why some online Moderators across forae such as this can tend to lose their marbles over thread resurrection and so called 'zombie' threads etc.

If its interesting can we not let people breathe life back into it and if not surely it just drops away naturally of its own accord?.


----------

